# Barium Swallow Test Monday



## 22400 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi All,I'm really nervous about this test on Monday...I'm new here and so glad to find this group. I'm 42 and just started having trouble with this for the past 8 months...most times during the episode I feel like I'm dying. Can anyone give me an idea of what I can expect the day of the test....this is all new to me.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

This test is an easy one! Expect to be there for several hours though. You'll get a glass or two of this chalky white "shake" like substance. It isn't good but it's bearable. I think they try to give it a sort of fruity flavor. They want you to try and drink as much possible in 20 minutes and I was even able to drink a second glass. Then the waiting game... They x-ray you every 20 to 30 minutes, I can't remember how long it really was. They continue with the x-rays until the barium goes all the way through your small intestine. I think I was there for 3 or 4 hours. Bring a book! Also your poop will be white after that!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JB,Here is some info for you. I had one and it was not all that difficult or uncomfortable.I'm sure you'll do fine.http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=uppergiBQ


----------



## 22400 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,Thanks so much for letting me know what will be going on during this exam.....puts me at ease a liitle bit. I hope my test won't take hours, but I'll be glad when it is over.Thanks,JB


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well, apparently mine took a LOT less time than the radiologist figured.Cause by the time he had me come back in for the second round of xrays... everything (the contrast mix) had gone waay past where he wanted it to be and he couldn't get the pics he wanted. And you'll never guess what he put down for a diagnosis....... ......... .........give up?"Rapid Transit".I could have told them that! All they had to do was ask... LOL







But seriously I think the first part with the swallowing the pop rocks type stuff (which they tell ya you can't burp after... Urge to burp is there.. but not so bad and eventually they tell ya to burp if ya want. Maybe a few minutes only with that.)and then drinking the contrast... took maybe 45 mintues all told. Then they had me wait a half hour before they took the second round of Xrays. And that was too long for my speedy system. So.. I doubt I was there more than 2 to 2.5 hours total.I'll be thinking of you.. but truly.. not that bad.Let us know how you do.BQPS Bring a book or maybe even if you send out cards during the upcoming season.... lol you could do those too.


----------



## 22400 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone,I did the test on Monday and it was so quick and easy, but I couldn't believe the taste of the gas salts and the Barium liquid. Worst stuff I ever tasted. I will find out this coming Monday the results. Thanks for letting me know what to expect....I think that's why it went so well.Thanks,Juni


----------

